# The Shootist by ZDP



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Seeing how this wasn't my design to begin with, here is a template for ZDP's Shootist, he would of wanting this posted.

Printed on letter sized paper with no scaling.

Outside forktip dimension should be 4", the other two templates are for the scales. They are right now set up as a 'left hand hold' but just need to be flipped for 'right hand hold'

Enjoy!


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks Like A Great Frame, And A Really Clean, Easy Template. Thanks For Posting It For Us!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Very cool looking fork you made, I like the constrast. What material you used as a core?
Thank you por posting this PDF.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

sharp eye said:


> Very cool looking fork you made, I like the constrast. What material you used as a core?
> Thank you por posting this PDF.


This version of it is 1/4" smooth g10.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Cool. Thanks


----------

